# strange gas station sight



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't have a car in Mexico, or drive at all. So I'm not familiar with the way gas stations work except for what I read on here.

Last night I was walking past a gas station on the way to the bus stop and saw a car parked in one of the bays. The attendant was pouring something into the tank, but not by the usual method of the pump hose. They had stuck a funnel in the fuel fill opening, and were pouring a yellowish liquid into it from a clear plastic cylinder about 3 inches round and at least 2 feet long, with a flat base on one end and open on the other. It looked kind of like a lab beaker, or perhaps a bong.

So what was going on there? Is that some kind of gas quality inspection, or is that how they measure gas to the exact peso, or what? 

I'm just curious, I don't really need to know...


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

eastwind said:


> I don't have a car in Mexico, or drive at all. So I'm not familiar with the way gas stations work except for what I read on here.
> 
> Last night I was walking past a gas station on the way to the bus stop and saw a car parked in one of the bays. The attendant was pouring something into the tank, but not by the usual method of the pump hose. They had stuck a funnel in the fuel fill opening, and were pouring a yellowish liquid into it from a clear plastic cylinder about 3 inches round and at least 2 feet long, with a flat base on one end and open on the other. It looked kind of like a lab beaker, or perhaps a bong.
> 
> ...


Beats me. Was it a Pemex? I've heard rumors flying since the gas market opened up to competition, but have yet to see major variance in price. Last week I filled up in GDL, and by BIL insisted on a BP station on the Calzada a few blocks north of Estadio Jalisco because the gas there had a special additive and sold full litres rather than short ones. Sure enough, there were 20 minute lines while other stations were empty. I drive a lot, but am not knowledgeable about gas additives. Always heard that gas is gas, but that a quart *isn't* a litro


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> I don't have a car in Mexico, or drive at all. So I'm not familiar with the way gas stations work except for what I read on here.
> 
> Last night I was walking past a gas station on the way to the bus stop and saw a car parked in one of the bays. The attendant was pouring something into the tank, but not by the usual method of the pump hose. They had stuck a funnel in the fuel fill opening, and were pouring a yellowish liquid into it from a clear plastic cylinder about 3 inches round and at least 2 feet long, with a flat base on one end and open on the other. It looked kind of like a lab beaker, or perhaps a bong.
> 
> ...


Never seen it. My guess would be it was some gas additive, like STP or something to absorb water from the tank.

Incidentally, PerroPedro, a gallon is 3.8 liters. A liter is a little bigger than a quart.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

In the past couple weeks I noticed quite a few station attendants pushing additives...probably a good markup...I was driving through Tequila today on my way to Magdalena to pick up some opals and noticed the first Pemex station with a big tall sign with the prices of gas...green pump = 18.57....


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I've no idea but my guess is they were selling stolen gas. 

PROFECO - the people who keep the gas stations honest - publishes their findings in the form of an interactive map where you can see the findings in your area. When you drive by a Pemex and see a line of taxis waiting - chances are it is an honest station.

Regarding the free market and the cost of gas in Mexico - I was reading today that the cost of gas is going up at the moment because the market price of a barrel of oil is going up. 

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/fuel-prices-are-up-due-to-crudes-recovery/


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I´ve seen PROFECO at several gas stations over the years testing the output of their pumps. They do have a clear 1 liter container with graduated markngs on the side and pump in 1 liter at each pump and enter the actual mililiters into their data. If that is what you probably saw where do they "dump" the gas, which is yellow in color when finished? In a vehicle´s gas tank I would presume and then go to the next pump with their 1 liter measuring container. They had a sub compact car with PROFECO painted on it parked nearby and had uniformes with the PROFECO logo etc..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> In the past couple weeks I noticed quite a few station attendants pushing additives...probably a good markup...I was driving through Tequila today on my way to Magdalena to pick up some opals and noticed the first Pemex station with a big tall sign with the prices of gas...green pump = 18.57....


 I just checked the average cost of "verde" por litro and it went from $17.8 to $18.9 pesos since the first week of Jan. since the price was deregualted. Not a good sign but as someone mentioned crude oil prices have risen quite a bit since Trump´s inauguration. Obviously Obama´s fault. 


México precios de la gasolina, 05-feb-2018 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In Chiapas there are no gas station in indigenous territories so the gas is sold out of big plastic containers so that is a common sight .. It is just regular gas not stolen gas.. I have to admist it is a little strange to see that at a regular gas station but maybe the driver had one of those containers he wanted to put in or like the other poster suggested it was some kind of a control..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I´ve seen PROFECO at several gas stations over the years testing the output of their pumps. They do have a clear 1 liter container with graduated markngs on the side and pump in 1 liter at each pump and enter the actual mililiters into their data. If that is what you probably saw where do they "dump" the gas, which is yellow in color when finished? In a vehicle´s gas tank I would presume and then go to the next pump with their 1 liter measuring container. They had a sub compact car with PROFECO painted on it parked nearby and had uniformes with the PROFECO logo etc..


That sounds more likely than stolen gas. A container "3 inches round and at least 2 feet long" would only hold maybe 2 or 3 liters. Not a likely container for moving stolen gas around.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

It was a Pemex. I think AlanMexicali's explanation is the answer. The beaker or whatever it was would have held way more than a typical dose of additive. I suppose it could have been that they were mixing an additive in the beaker with some gas before adding it to the tank, but that seems like an unnecessary hassle. If you just put the additive in before filling the tank the new gas flowing in mixes it up just fine.

I didn't notice if any of the cars had markings saying PROFECO or anything else, but they might have.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

lat19n said:


> I've no idea but my guess is they were selling stolen gas.
> https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/fuel-prices-are-up-due-to-crudes-recovery/


This was my guess as I've seen some pictures of Federales confiscating stolen gas. Since gas prices are going up I'm sure the demand for the stolen gas has gone up. Personally I do like going to the BP on my way to work for the additive they have on their fuels. I recently had to change the EGR valve in my car due to being so clogged up with carbon residue. I was also lucky to find a SeaFoam additive here in Mexico from a Napa store that I've started using.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> In the past couple weeks I noticed quite a few station attendants pushing additives...probably a good markup...I was driving through Tequila today on my way to Magdalena to pick up some opals and noticed the first Pemex station with a big tall sign with the prices of gas...green pump = 18.57....


The pump attendants get very low wages. They push the additives because I believe they make a commission on what they manage to sell.


----------

